# Potential assault on water this week



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

So my Nephew took the boat out one afternoon with his brother and a couple friends, ages 17-20. They had 2 wading and my nephew and one other stayed in the boat and drifted. As usual on holiday weekends, a boater with 3 guys and a girl (3 guys, including driver in their 50's and one guy and his girl in 20's) pull up in between my nephew's boat and his waders. 

My Nephew raises his hands in the air and asked what the heck the guys was doing. The guy in the other boat and all the others including the girl start yelling back at my nephew to ****. 

At that point my nephew makes the stupid mistake of making a comment to the girl "hey Momma", that elevated the argument substantially. The dude driving the boat starts yelling at my nephew that he is going to kill him and proceeds to drive his boat over to my nephew's. 

My Nephew is trying to avoid eye contact at this point while the dude and one of the other 50 year olds come on board my nephew's boat. One dude walks up to the other kid in the boat, gets in his face and tells him he's going to kill him while the driver of the other boat runs over to my nephew and pushes him off the boat into the water.

The guys then go back to their boat and start leaving while my nephew and his friend video tape said boat and get their TX #. They call the police, the police then call the Game Warden and the search begins on the water. 

Low and behold they find boat on the water and of course they claim my nephew and his friend got on their boat, the GW told my brother he thought they were lying because they were nervous as hell. The GW said my nephew could file charges but that at the end of the day it's a "he said- she said" type situation but he did say that they were written several citations which I thought would be good enough. 

I personally think the dude that jumped on the boat is seriously unstable and it might not be good opening up that can of worms because it could escalate to much more. One of the reasons I share this is it's a lesson to those who might feel the need to talk **** to anyone because you just don't know who you're dealing with, it could have been much different. Please past this along to your kids because I'd hate to hear somebody getting hurt or killed over fishing. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Post the TX numbers!


----------



## Swampman (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm fishing to relax so don't bother with undisciplined boat drivers, but I do have a 32" Easton bat in the rod box to supply an attitude adjustment if a brave soul tries to board my vessel.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

boom! said:


> Post the TX numbers!


as much as I'd love to I'm not going to do that because it's not a closed case.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

I know what I would do if someone actually boarded my boat. It wouldn't be good for them. Same as if someone came in my house without permission. That's a personal threat in my opinion. Might not be the popular opinion but its mine. But I doubt I will ever run into that scenario. If things like that happened I wouldn't get into a pizzing match with some jackwagon. Just get my people and go.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

quackills05 said:


> I know what I would do if someone actually boarded my boat. It wouldn't be good for them. Same as if someone came in my house without permission. That's a personal threat in my opinion. Might not be the popular opinion but its mine. But I doubt I will ever run into that scenario. If things like that happened I wouldn't get into a pizzing match with some jackwagon. Just get my people and go.


I think most of us think the same way you do and I'm pretty sure that jack wagon would not have boarded yours or my boat. My Nephew is about 5'8" and weighs about 125 lbs and looks 15. He probably knew there was no threat, although my other nephew who was wading would have probably destroyed the guy had he been a little closer.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Lessoned learned, glad it didn't turn out any worse.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Agwader said:


> as much as I'd love to I'm not going to do that because it's not a closed case.


I just want to hear the other side of the story. I can't imaging someone going off that much over "throwing his hands in the air." That said, there is no excuse for boarding another's boat without permission. It's consistent though, the poster is always an innocent angel and the other one is charles manson in a bay boat. :rotfl:


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

This brings up the question, is your boat/watercraft considered the same as your vehicle, which is also considered the same as your home per the castle doctrine? Wouldn't mind knowing what my rights are in this situation. Curious if the GW would still consider it a he said/she said about self-defense if the guy was laying on the bottom of the boat with a bullet hole in his chest.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow!!!! He would have made a grave error in judgement had he boarded my boat in a hostile manner!! People are DUMB!


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Category5 said:


> Wow!!!! He would have made a grave error in judgement had he boarded my boat in a hostile manner!! People are DUMB!


That's kind of how I feel. Once you jump on my boat all bets are off. It's not gonna be a fair fight, and any and all weapons are fair game. You want to wait on me at the dock, that's one thing but boarding my boat like a pirate isn't going to work.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Agwader said:


> What do you guys think?


I think there was a lack of good sense to be shared by both parties. While the offending party may have been rude and thoughtless in their encroachment, no written regulations address it. And, smart mouth comments about it aren't protected speech. There was plenty of ignorance to spread around.

Offhand, I don't know of any uninvited boarding regulations covering this event, but, personally, I would view it the same as uninvited entrance to my home â€¦ and act accordingly. But, like I said, there was plenty of ignorance to spread around. A good rule of thumb in these instances is to not let your mouth overload your capabilities for backing it up.

That's what I think.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

Ox Eye said:


> I think there was a lack of good sense to be shared by both parties. While the offending party may have been rude and thoughtless in their encroachment, no written regulations address it. And, smart mouth comments about it aren't protected speech. There was plenty of ignorance to spread around.
> 
> Offhand, I don't know of any uninvited boarding regulations covering this event, but, personally, I would view it the same as uninvited entrance to my home â€¦ and act accordingly. But, like I said, there was plenty of ignorance to spread around. A good rule of thumb in these instances is to not let your mouth overload your capabilities for backing it up.
> 
> That's what I think.


No doubt, it was a stupid comment by my Nephew and I think he learned a lesson or at least I hope he did but it takes a crazy individual to board another man's boat. Also, the other kid who said nothing was threatened with his life by the other crazy dude who boarded the boat, that was just as really messed up.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

EVERY summer, never fails. 
I think your nephew learned a valuable lesson , I hope! 
Saying something to the girl BAD MOVE!!
Its getting worse, I watch the GW's every weekend at my launch rack up all kind of stuff, stay clear not worth any life or manhood, imo
one bad move and every one's life changes forever
over what, a bunch of nothing!!


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

His foot would have never made contact with the fiberglass on my boat. I'd file charges on them at this point.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

The guy that shoved the kid out of the boat absolutely committed felony assault. Don't know how you'd prove it unless there were other non-involved witnesses since they didn't video the actual incident.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Always here of verbal altercations on the water, happens every day. But stepping foot on someone else's boat is escalating it to the extreme, and would met in kind. They likely saw your nephew was small and assumed no real threat, so why not bow up. Probably wouldn't happen if you had a "man" on the boat. Just a bully being a bully. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

quackills05 said:


> I know what I would do if someone actually boarded my boat. It wouldn't be good for them. Same as if someone came in my house without permission. That's a personal threat in my opinion. Might not be the popular opinion but its mine. But I doubt I will ever run into that scenario. If things like that happened I wouldn't get into a pizzing match with some jackwagon. Just get my people and go.


I donâ€™t think I would let some jack wang get close enough to board but if he did it wouldnâ€™t end well I can tell you that. I know a lot of ppl carry on their boats, pretty crazy to board someone.


----------



## fritz423b (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't agree with any of what happened but lets not snowflake out. A guy made innappropriate comments to another guy's woman, somebody got shoved, in the end nobody needed major surgery.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

fritz423b said:


> I don't agree with any of what happened but lets not snowflake out. A guy made innappropriate comments to another guy's woman, somebody got shoved, in the end nobody needed major surgery.


Nobody is snowflaking out??? Just a story that could have been a lot worse and I told my brother the citations where probably enough to get his attention. Just passing the story along so fathers can let their kids know talking **** can turn out bad when there's crazy people out there. No different than road rage and someone trying to pull you out of a car.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad he wasn't hurt, you never know what kind of nutjob/psychopath/lowlife you're going to pull when you're drawing from the general population. That's why I don't engage anyone on the water no matter what, also why I wouldn't hesitate to act if someone tried to board my boat, inaction could cost your life.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

If someone tries boarding my boat like that, they will be met with the barrel end of my G22.
That being said, I wouldnâ€™t have made the comment to begin with.
As far as the boat pulling up in between a boat and his waders it kind of depends on the situation. How far away the boat was from the waders, how crowded the shoreline was, and the direction the boat was drifting all goes into play here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

Smart people realize that having a CHL means you need to make damned sure you aren't doing anything that could start or escalate a situation that might put you in a position to have to defend yourself.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

There is some thing about some people. When they get in the vehicle or boat, they just behave differently!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Funny, if the story had started with "some punk talked **** to my wife" every poster here would claim that they would have gone over and tossed said kid out of his own boat. I've accidentally drifted up on boats and I've had it done to me numerous times. I say shut up and fish! Life's too short, save your rage for slow people in the left lane!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I still would've shot the guy, just sayin', be careful when you decide to escalate things.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

boom! said:


> Funny, if the story had started with "some punk talked **** to my wife" every poster here would claim that they would have gone over and tossed said kid out of his own boat. I've accidentally drifted up on boats and I've had it done to me numerous times. I say shut up and fish! Life's too short, save your rage for slow people in the left lane!


The chick was cussing and threatening the kid like a drunken sailer. He shouldn't have said anything but "hey Momma" is not exactly a reason for a 50 year old to board another person's boat and attack a 120 lb boy. What's your Tx # btw? Just sayin.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Agwader said:


> The chick was cussing and threatening the kid like a drunken sailer. He shouldn't have said anything but "hey Momma" is not exactly a reason for a 50 year old to board another person's boat and attack a 120 lb boy. Just sayin.


I totally agree. I am just making light of the fact that it all depends on whoâ€™s telling the story. I always wonder if the other guy is telling the story on another website and how the stories would match up. LOL


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

boom! said:


> I totally agree. I am just making light of the fact that it all depends on whoâ€™s telling the story. I always wonder if the other guy is telling the story on another website and how the stories would match up. LOL


I hear you but it still doesn't change the fact that a guy boarded another person's boat which 99% of the population would view as wrong.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Folks need to learn to walk away. Never know what have people all hot and bothered. 

I offered a gesture at a guy once. For honking At me for not pulling out aggressively in front of an oncoming car. 
He got out with a 24â€ pipe wrench. I peeled out. And drove in circles until he got bored of following me. 

Fortunately I learned without anything really interesting happening. 

Hopefully the kid learns that some stuff just isnâ€™t worth the fight.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

ccoker said:


> Smart people realize that having a CHL means you need to make damned sure you aren't doing anything that could start or escalate a situation that might put you in a position to have to defend yourself.


There you go.
Best answer yet. If you aren't man enough to walk away, you're not man enough to carry.


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

Ox Eye said:


> I think there was a lack of good sense to be shared by both parties. While the offending party may have been rude and thoughtless in their encroachment, no written regulations address it. And, smart mouth comments about it aren't protected speech. There was plenty of ignorance to spread around.
> 
> Offhand, I don't know of any uninvited boarding regulations covering this event, but, personally, I would view it the same as uninvited entrance to my home â€¦ and act accordingly. But, like I said, there was plenty of ignorance to spread around. A good rule of thumb in these instances is to not let your mouth overload your capabilities for backing it up.
> 
> That's what I think.


At 17 years old it is ignorance, at 50 it is stupidity.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Agwader said:


> I hear you but it still doesn't change the fact that a guy boarded another person's boat which 99% of the population would view as wrong.


And I hear you but I could tell a story that would have every poster on this thread say that they would have boarded, killed the kid, thrown him overboard, pulled him out and shot him and killed him again. Lol


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

lol here's the thing. You board someone's vessel uninvited you can be shot.


Something to remember for everyone.


TH


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

wfishtx said:


> This brings up the question, is your boat/watercraft considered the same as your vehicle, which is also considered the same as your home per the castle doctrine? Wouldn't mind knowing what my rights are in this situation. Curious if the GW would still consider it a he said/she said about self-defense if the guy was laying on the bottom of the boat with a bullet hole in his chest.


Look into the 'Castle Doctrine', I believe "vehicle" may cover boats.

Don't take my word for it though, I'm just sharing this information, to each his own..

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castle_doctrine

"Texas Penal Code Â§30.01 defines a vehicle â€œas any device, in, on, or by which any person or property is or may be propelled, moved, or drawn in the normal course of commerce or transportation.â€ This is a very broad definition and appears to include anything that carries people or property from one place to another, including cars, trucks, boats, airplanes, golf carts, etc. The important point to remember is that you or someone else must be occupying the vehicle to be given the presumption of reasonableness under Texas Penal Code Â§9.31 and Â§9.32"

Relentless


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Trouthunter said:


> lol here's the thing. You board someone's vessel uninvited you can be shot.
> 
> Something to remember for everyone.
> 
> TH


I'm not the man I was in my 20's, but if someone other than a LEO attempted to board my boat without permission, I don't think it would have a happy ending. The older guy in the story sounds a lot like that idiot in Whataburger - a big man when dealing with a 17 year old kid.

Did the kid help escalate? Probably. But I get a little tired of those arguments. He didn't start the fire. It's like blaming a person for not locking up his/her stuff better, rather than the thief.

I don't know what maritime laws apply in the bay. But if that had happened in federal waters, it would be pretty serious. Boarding a boat without permission is tantamount to piracy, and the penalty is pretty darn stiff. I have a hard time believing that it's completely allowed, even in the bay.

All that being said, you remember the story of the ********? The more you touch it, the worse you get tangled up. That's what you're dealing with. If the guy really got citations, put it out of your mind. At this point, it's all about the indignity of being treated that way. That heals pretty quick. Make sure the boy understands that some percentage of the crazies in this world are heeled. Bullet holes don't feel any better if you were in the right.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

stdreb27 said:


> Hopefully the kid learns that some stuff just isnâ€™t worth the fight.


And some stuff undoubtedly is. I think the biggest lesson I've learned as I got older is that there is no middle ground. If you think it's important enough to actually fight over, then get about your business. If that seems extreme for the situation, then walk away. It's that middle ground that gets you into places that you don't want to be.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

pocjetty said:


> And some stuff undoubtedly is. I think the biggest lesson I've learned as I got older is that there is no middle ground. If you think it's important enough to actually fight over, then get about your business. If that seems extreme for the situation, then walk away. It's that middle ground that gets you into places that you don't want to be.


Thatâ€™s a great way to put it! â€œitâ€™s the middle ground that gets you into places you donâ€™t want to be.â€


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

If a guy threatens to kill me because of a comment I made and then pulls up to and boards my boat it will not end well for him. 

Having said that, if the scenario unfolded as you posted (and Iâ€™m not saying it didnâ€™t, donâ€™t get me wrong) your nephew should pursue it and demand the DAâ€™s office prosecute it. Just because the defendant may not get convicted of anything (and I think he would) does not mean he shouldnâ€™t be prosecuted. The old saying â€œyou might beat the rap but you canâ€™t beat the rideâ€ comes to mind. When people know someone wonâ€™t even try and hold them accountable for their actions their behavior doesnâ€™t change. This bully needs to learn a lesson.


----------



## JLJ1981 (Nov 7, 2014)

You never know who you are running into.

I had a crazy situation in a Dairy Queen parking lot of all places when I was in my mid 20s. My friend had a coupon for a free blizzard and was determined to use it. We were in my truck and pulled into the DQ parking lot. A mini van was in front of us and headed towards the drive thru. He decided to stop and put his car in reverse. I stopped my car and when he continued to back up I honked. He kept coming so I had to jam my truck into reverse, look behind me real quick, and gun it to avoid being backed into. This guy backed into a parking spot and just didn't care or didn't see we were there. I put the car back in drive. My friend rolls the window down and throw both his hands up saying "what was that bleep" as we rolled by towards the drive thru.

We headed over to the drive thru line, and right when we came to a stop this nut job in the mini van comes flying up and blocks my truck in from the right side with his mini van. I couldn't go forward because another car was in the line and I couldn't go backward because a car was also behind me. Left wasn't an option because of the DQ building. This guy, in his late 40s or early 50s, jumps out of his mini van and starts throwing punches at my friend through the open truck window. My friend had a much longer reach and actually landed better shots even from the seated position. Then the guy would lean on the door to stop my friend from getting out. So I put my truck in park and am thinking I can't believe I am about to strangle this old guy in the DQ parking lot. My friend and this guy are talking a ton of trash back and forth as they are punching each other and wrestling with the car door. I'm kind of laughing because the guy can't fight at all and my friend landed an open hand slap on his face. Then the guy threatens me. So I go to take my seat belt off to get out, and at the same time this guy's young son is in his van and screams "DADDY, DADDY... please stop!!!" The guy looks back at his kid and then I open my car door to get out. The guy throws up his hands like he is done, hops in the van, and takes off.

The rest of the night I made fun of my friend saying he got his *** kicked by an old dude. However, the next week I went and took the CHL class. This guy just snapped. If he had any kind of knife or something my friend would have been in serious trouble.

Now, I try to avoid or de-escalate any conflicts because you never know how crazy people can be.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

In the end, be thankful nothing happened bad, it would have been a life changing event for both families FOREVER, both mentally and financially!


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

I just want to see a pic of the chick on the boat


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

going_deep said:


> I just want to see a pic of the chick on the boat


Bahahha, some just came for the popcorn! 
I am with you! 
**** where'd I put that Michael meme?

In all reality, boarding someone else's boat is a big no no, glad your nephew is OK, and glad the story ended well over all.
If you walked into my house aggressively, uninvited, that in my opinion is enough reason to undoubtedly protect myself... Seems like the boat situation would hold the same truth, and that guy got lucky he didn't run into one of us pistol packing fisherman, cuz this story mightve ended different.
I do not know many people who don't bring theirs with them, too many crazy general population type folk at the ramps.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Rack Ranch said:


> Lessoned learned, glad it didn't turn out any worse.


This x 10.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

stdreb27 said:


> Folks need to learn to walk away. Never know what have people all hot and bothered.
> 
> I offered a gesture at a guy once. For honking At me for not pulling out aggressively in front of an oncoming car.
> He got out with a 24â€ pipe wrench. I peeled out. And drove in circles until he got bored of following me.
> ...


It takes a man to walk away from starting a fight that is not worth for.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

going_deep said:


> I just want to see a pic of the chick on the boat


Must be this one!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> Must be this one!


I don't think that's a chick but you'll have to investigate on your own!!!:help:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

goldwingtiny said:


> I don't think that's a chick but you'll have to investigate on your own!!!:help:


Iâ€™ll let bullyared ground check that one. Lol


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Stalkin Spots said:


> At 17 years old it is ignorance, at 50 it is stupidity ... or the onset of dementia ....


fify ... :biggrin:

.


----------



## doublehaul60 (May 14, 2017)

I saw a jerk try to board a boat at a launch ramp years ago. The fellow whose boat was being boarded gave the attempting boarder a right an left to the face and head with a casting rod. 
The fellow trying to board quickly discovered he was trying to get on the wrong boat.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

There was this girl at summer camp one time and â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

boom! said:


> Iâ€™ll let bullyared ground check that one. Lol


Well the balls are C size still less than Hillary's 3D size!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ccoker said:


> Smart people realize that having a CHL means you need to make damned sure you aren't doing anything that could start or escalate a situation that might put you in a position to have to defend yourself.


^^

I read all previous posts so far, and some made very good sense. Even though the OP didn't mention a CHL, I think the above post is true enough to repeat. We all need to remember this.


----------



## ccoker (Mar 26, 2018)

Whitebassfisher said:


> ^^
> 
> I read all previous posts so far, and some made very good sense. Even though the OP didn't mention a CHL, I think the above post is true enough to repeat. We all need to remember this.


well, I have done a lot of training and had lots of conversations around this subject..

you can be a bad ***, be in the right according to most of us but land up in jail for the rest of your life..


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

with all of the cell phones out there, no one had a chance to snap photos of the dirkhead boarding the boat? i think if the boats pulling up to you you could have grabbed the phone and shot some video. i yell and scream at bay jerks all of the time in POC and i also always have my Glock nearby on boat.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

What body of water were they on?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Glad I fish down south because there is a lot of folks ready to shoot, kick, slap and all around internet badassery up north


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

fishin shallow said:


> Glad I fish down south because there is a lot of folks ready to shoot, kick, slap and all around internet badassery up north


Same here.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

ol'possum said:


> with all of the cell phones out there, no one had a chance to snap photos of the dirkhead boarding the boat? i think if the boats pulling up to you you could have grabbed the phone and shot some video. i yell and scream at bay jerks all of the time in POC and i also always have my Glock nearby on boat.


So you instigate a situation, but you are ready to ready to shoot someone if they call you out. I really hope I misunderstood your post.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

A POC guide told me last week that twice he's seen a boat in the past few months burning the flats with the driver shooting the finger at nearby boats and waders, 
while his buddy shoots video of other fishermen's reactions. Maybe they're making a funny movie... :headknock


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

So did your nephew get her phone number or not?


----------



## sanretired (Jul 1, 2018)

As I get older, it seems that I have a greater tolerance for some things, but a shorter fuse for others. I would have a real problem with anyone trying to board my boat, and I'm getting to old for fist fights. Could it be that being armed while fishing may become needed fishing gear. Darn, more stuff to carry and load.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

He is drifting and someone boards his boat ? If you have someone cussing and threatening you and you let them pull up and board you shame on you. I have no idea what happened but this story does not add up. It is not that easy to pull up and board another boat.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> He is drifting and someone boards his boat ? If you have someone cussing and threatening you and you let them pull up and board you shame on you. I have no idea what happened but this story does not add up. It is not that easy to pull up and board another boat.


Okay, it was all a lie. Sorry. ***, They were kids and had no idea the idiot was going to board their boat, they just thought they were coming over to talk **** and they had two other kids wade fishing near by.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Agwader*

Glad your nephew is okay, may have said a few words that angered the other guy, if he is that *****ed off while fishing; maybe just before boarding the boat, a perfect gaff shot to his collar bone would change is attitude. Lol. Seriously though, really glad it wasn't worse. People that have nothing to lose in life, act like idiots sometimes. Let it blow over and hopefully both parties learn from this.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Agwader said:


> Okay, it was all a lie. Sorry. ***, They were kids and had no idea the idiot was going to board their boat, they just thought they were coming over to talk **** and they had two other kids wade fishing near by.


I'm not a sorry *** you or I were not there. I have my opinion you have yours .I see where your nephew got his smart mouth from.


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

Retired8061 said:


> As I get older, it seems that I have a greater tolerance for some things, but a shorter fuse for others. I would have a real problem with anyone trying to board my boat, and I'm getting to old for fist fights. *Could it be that being armed while fishing may become needed fishing gear.* Darn, more stuff to carry and load.


I "carry" pretty much everywhere I can but seriously, if it gets to the point where we NEED to carry to go fishing, it's time for another hobby.

TWG


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> I'm not a sorry *** you or I were not there. I have my opinion you have yours .I see where your nephew got his smart mouth from.


I didn't call you Sorry, re-read what I wrote. I was sarcastically said I was sorry for telling you a lie. LOL. Also, the story was not an opinion, it was fact backed up by multiple people. Sorry you don't believe it.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

Agwader said:


> I didn't call you Sorry, re-read what I wrote. I was sarcastically said I was sorry for telling you a lie. LOL. Also, the story was not an opinion, it was fact backed up by multiple people. Sorry you don't believe it.


I don't know what happened I was not there but it just does pass the smell test. The Game Warden saying it was he said she said heck every case in a court room is he said she said. I have never known a LEO to write a ticket on something they did not see without video evidence .


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> I don't know what happened I was not there but it just does pass the smell test. The Game Warden saying it was he said she said heck every case in a court room is he said she said. I have never known a LEO to write a ticket on something they did not see without video evidence .


I'm sorry you don't believe the story but if you go back and read the OP, the Game Warden told my brother that he didn't believe the guy's (the guy who boarded the boat) story either. And the guy was stupid enough to tell the Game Warden that my 17 year old 5'8" 120 lb Nephew boarded their boat, so there 100% some boat boarding going on.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like a classic case of,don't talk ****,flip off or call names if you're not fully ready to back every bit of it up.No matter who was in the wrong,once words and hand signals are made you better be ready to deal with the consequences.I try my hardest to avoid stupid situations mainly because I know I have a very short fuse for name calling and finger flipping,same goes with throwing hands up in the air in the *** fashion.Everyone makes mistakes on the water but when you first move is throwing your hands up it may make the other guy confrontational.And yelling at anyone's woman that is already cussing and acting trashy is asking for more trouble.Hey Momma doesn't really sound like something a youngster would yell back at a cursing boat of men and a woman but I wasn't there and I'm not young anymore so I wouldn't know.My wife is bad about hitting her horn and throwing up herself hands in the car when someone doesn't something stupid,I tell her the same thing,you don't know who or what kind of person that is and they may be on the edge of a really bad day so unless you wanna get beat or killed or have to beat or kill someone over something stupid you're best just to let it roll of your back and think to yourself,you may have just saved a life,mainly your own....or more importantly mine,when I'm riding in the car with her!ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Agwader- Thanks for sharing. What bottom line lessons did you and the parents relay to your nephew so that they could avoid something like this in the future?


----------



## fultonfisherman (Jul 21, 2016)

Love these threads especially as the soccer is a blow out and Ricky Fowler does not look like he will win the Scottish Open.
Where is the old dude from Colorado that claims to he such a Billy Bad *** as it seems he could have helped the young guy in the boat that was under duress? Reminds me of the one years ago where the old man and his family was put upon by the punks somewhere in the Galveston area and everyone on this forum was going to hunt down the offenders and whip their behinds. Never heard the outcome of this drama.
Can't wait for the next episode of Kevin Costner's series on Paramount Network about the bad boy ranching family.
Turn off the boob tube and click on 2 Cool when things get slow and boring!!!!


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> He is drifting and someone boards his boat ? If you have someone cussing and threatening you and you let them pull up and board you shame on you. I have no idea what happened but this story does not add up. It is not that easy to pull up and board another boat.


Why is this such a difficult maneuver for you?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't mouth off or act like a fool if you can't back it up is what it boils down to regardless of what "should" be right or wrong....at the end of the day there is always someone bigger and badder...choose your battles wisely.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> I have no idea what happened but this story does not add up. It is not that easy to pull up and board another boat.


No not really. I have a commercial fisherman friend that if he sees someone messing with his lines will without hesitation ram the boat, jump on it and start wailing away.


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

WillieT said:


> So you instigate a situation, but you are ready to ready to shoot someone if they call you out. I really hope I misunderstood your post.


yes you did misunderstand, not for calling some out, for boarding your boat, thats the same same as someone breaking your door down and entering your house.. no one should board your boat for any reason, i dont care what someone did or said to you...drive away...


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like they both screwed up some, but the other guys are lucky they were alive to lie about it. If you step foot on my boat without an invitation or permission, you're going to get a warning. If you put the other foot on, you're going to get bullets.


----------

